# Ammonia burn



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

one of my Caribe came in with a terrible burn...it started out slow but flesh literally started to fall of this one







he has lots all the scales,skin,and fin of the tail of his body..will this heal?how fast and what remedies you guys think I should use?

I have added salt and gonna pick up some melifix today..anything else I can do?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats sucks
it should heal though just keep an eye on him


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

salt but not to much and higher temps like 84-86 will be good. keep him isolated and clean water to. water change almost everyday.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Day 5 of treatment of Pen and maracyn..I got the temp at 85 and adding Melafix to the tank daily....





































skin has grown back on the entire tail and the scales are starting to return..also the tail is taking shape again also..I will keep you guys updated


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Looks like it's healing nicely...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

keep it up. he looks nicer than before. still keep up the good work. hope he makes it


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Aw, poor lil guy. Looks like your doing an A+ job getting him better though. Keep us posted.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, that one looked pretty messed up when you got him









But he's starting to look much better now - good luck with the little guy, and keep us updated


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

btw, how long was that one in shipping for?


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Any updated pics? I'm more interested in the regeration of his tail. That is amazing. Great job bringing him back to health.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

damn, ummm I reccomend you keep up with water changes and get updated pics to show its progress..... could make a god info sheet


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

sorry for not updating..he died


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Olson said:


> sorry for not updating..he died


 did he make a little bit of progess before he past away









sorry for the loss man


----------

